# BNR Wastegate Actuators!



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Is this only beneficial with an upgraded turbo?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope! Works GREAT with factory turbo. Not the factory tune though, if you use it with the factory tune, you're gonna have a bad time


----------



## dylan1303 (Aug 5, 2017)

just seen the fb post, they look great. would love to buy one but my wallet doesn't agree.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Would this help those who have bad wastegate pins? Currently the only fix is complete replacement.


----------



## Jetmike747 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh man. I know what I'm buying after my BNR downpipe


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nope! Works GREAT with factory turbo. Not the factory tune though, if you use it with the factory tune, you're gonna have a bad time


I am all tuned and on e85! Just wanted to make sure it is something that would be worth getting before an upgraded turbo. Should have enough next check for my DP (hopefully there is one still left for me) and I think this will be next after that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Would this help those who have bad wastegate pins? Currently the only fix is complete replacement.


Yes, but only if you have a tune that supports the stiffer spring and higher boost ours will help make. If you don't, you'll be in limp mode all the time from over boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

wasney said:


> I am all tuned and on e85! Just wanted to make sure it is something that would be worth getting before an upgraded turbo. Should have enough next check for my DP (hopefully there is one still left for me) and I think this will be next after that.


You're good to go then. BNR tunes are all compatible with this mod, no retune needed.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You're good to go then. BNR tunes are all compatible with this mod, no retune needed.


As I am not too technical with cars, I do want to ask what the exact benefit is. So based on what you said with this we can increase our boost? What kind of PSI would we see since I currently am around 22 PSI on my gauge. Would this help with more HP or Torque and such?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

wasney said:


> As I am not too technical with cars, I do want to ask what the exact benefit is. So based on what you said with this we can increase our boost? What kind of PSI would we see since I currently am around 22 PSI on my gauge. Would this help with more HP or Torque and such?


The stock wastegate actuator is weak, it uses a rubber diaphragm that degrades over time. It's also not as good as it could be for running over 20psi, which is why a lot of people have tunes set to 21-22psi but by higher rpm, it's down to 17 or less. This part fixes that, while at the same time putting more preload on the wastegate so you spool faster.


----------



## Jetmike747 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Jerry, quick question, what is this BNR actuator made of? Is it aluminum or stainless steel? It bugs the **** out of me how the stock one corrodes.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Billet Aluminum


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

My boost is up to nearly 23psi but starts dropping at 4000rpm and down to 15psi. Does the BNR actuator hold 20+ psi all the way to 6500rpm? Below is the power curve data:
orange = RPM
blue = boost pressure
green = torque









As you can see the torque is directly proportional to the boost. I'm just wondering what kind of improvement I will see with the new actuator. The stock one is definitely on it's way out. Also does the stock turbo drop boost in high RPM because of the weak actuator or because it's a small turbo? Or both?

Thanks, Muz...


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Is it ok to install this actuator while still on the base tune or do I need an update file for it?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Will this work with a Trifecta select-a-tune that was purchased from BNR back in 13'?


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

If you buy one, start with only 1/2 turn in of preload and go from there. I started with one full turn as the video on BNR's site says and it was too much.


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

TopazRS87 said:


> If you buy one, start with only 1/2 turn in of preload and go from there. I started with one full turn as the video on BNR's site says and it was too much.


I started with one turn and you are correct that it is too much. My car spools faster but would get knock when going WOT. Partial to half throttle car feels great and still on the base tune waiting for updates.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> You're good to go then. BNR tunes are all compatible with this mod, no retune needed.


Just the normal BNR tunes or custom BRN ones?


----------

